# Pepin at Outlaw in KC



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Once again, we had an awesome time at Outlaw Cigar. This time we partied with Don Pepin Garcia. He rolled some amazing cigars - including one that was at least 18 inches long - which the owner of Outlaw smoked for several hours.

Also, JonDot was fortunate enough to pick up the freshly-rolled cullebra that was rolled by the master.

Great food, great smokes, great friends - couldn't ask for a better day!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is some cool stuff right there


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

wow what a day!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time there!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the pics - and that fresh-rolled culebra looks incredible!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like good times!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That Cullebra is one bada$$ looking stick! I have never seen one with the same cap on all 3 cigars like that before, very cool! And I know y'all had a blast!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a good time. At least I can take solace in the fact that we don't get events here, but we can smoke inside


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great, I bet it was a blast. Thanks for posting


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice post ER Doc! It looked like a blast. I'm tired of missing all the good stuff.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Nice post ER Doc! It looked like a blast. I'm tired of missing all the good stuff.


You also missed the @$$whoopin at darts and Guitar Hero that went on after the cigar event. It was our version of the KC Olympics. Congrat Bill on the Silver.:roflmao:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Puts them under a glass bubble John!! :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That would of been great,the man was a rollin!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Nice post ER Doc! It looked like a blast. I'm tired of missing all the good stuff.


Well let's break the streak and plan on herfin' at the LG/LFD event on 13 SEP!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a great time!


----------



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

It's was pretty insane up til Pepin got pushed by that moron who got thrown out.

But the rest of it was awesome!


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

OzPod said:


> ... up til Pepin got pushed by that moron who got thrown out...
> 
> 
> > ? What the heck happened ?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

OzPod said:


> It's was pretty insane up til Pepin got pushed by that moron who got thrown out.
> 
> But the rest of it was awesome!


Yeah....what did happen? Must have been after I left...I never saw anything happen.


----------

